# ./Install klappt nicht.....



## wwwsteel (13. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Installations-CD und RedHat 7.3.....

Zuerst sollte man auf der CD den Pfad zum Betriebssystem wählen und dann :/INSTALL eingeben.... Klappte nicht....

Dann nach kurzem suchen fand ich ein Readme nen paar extra Zeilen ...zuerst gz entpacken... dann enttarren.... und dann wieder ./Install...

Und das kommt prompt nach ./INSTALL:

..................................................................Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden: WIne
....................................""................................Erfolg


Jemand ne  Erfahrung

MfG,
Philipp


----------



## Habenix (14. September 2003)

Tja mit etwas mehr Infos könnte ich dir auch ne gescheite Antwort geben. 
Was für ne Installations CD? Willst du Wine drauf luafen lassen? etc etc


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## wwwsteel (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

Hat sich erledigt, ich hatte den Source-Navigator 4.2 zum Linux extra bestellt...

Jetzt hab ich die 5.0 in den Packages gefunden.

Danke und MfG
Philipp


----------

